# Thursday Trip with a nice Wahoo Surprise



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I was contacted by my new buddy Brad months ago about going offshore fishing. Brad and Ryan(Irwin) are from the blue grass state of Kentucky. I explained to them that I only guided on other peoples boats and did not have a charter boat. So they proceeded to find a boat to make this trip happen. We decided I would take them fishing if he would take me and the wife deer hunting. So, six months later, here we go fishing. 
The trip started out with truck and boat problems and slowly started coming together. Finally meet for the first time face to face on the Navy Point boat lauch about 10 minutes till 7:00. Not an early start but not bad either. Hey if you know me, you know I really need my beauty sleep. Only had Brad and Ryan who by the end of the day and the rest of his life will be known as Irwin for whatever reason. Who knows what happens on a boat. So with only two, my lovely wife Connie Jo and sister Renee got to come alone also. Bait came ok today but not like the day before. But seas were really good, so off we go to catch that horizon. We fished some stuff that I have not fished this year down West and it was slow. The big sow snapper and gag grouper kept them busy today thou. I bet we caught 10 snapper over 15 lbs. The biggest was 35 3/4 inches. Any guesses to what it might have weighed? Those dang sows ran us off several places today. I hate to catch them, because in my heart and soul, i know they do not live when released. Venting, sleds or what ever. Just my opinion, they don't live. So, I run from them. While we were picking away at Scamps, Amberjacks and Almacos, we caught a king. I thought it would be fun for these boys to catch a few on light spinning tackle. So, I threw one out and hooked a big one. I mean A REALLY BIG ONE! I gave the rod to Brad and told him this is a 60 plus pound fish. 10 minutes later I change to 70 plus. 20 minutes later I change to 80 plus. 30 minutes later I sink the gaff and call her 90 pounds all day long. The wife says 102 lbs. Everyone else on the boat just stood there, glared with a deer in the head lights look and drooled. They were stunned and me and the wife were high fiving and screaming. These Kentucky freshwater boys will never be the same. I guessing my buck will be getting better and better after a trip like this. Took the fish to Daybreak where Mike so kindly let us weight it. Tommy Holmes was there to witness the final number. 111.5 lbs. I had a 72 inch wahoo earlier this year but not the girth of this one. Now that is my biggest wahoo to date. Looks like wahoo steaks in Kentucky for awhile. Good luck everyone and be safe out there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy hoo!!!! DANG, I bet you get a good hunting trip now!!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Did you say that hoo was on light tackle?!?! Holy crap!

Capt you have trips on a regular basis that most folks only dream about, nice work!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That hoo is a beast!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Daaayyyyuuuummmm!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the reports and congratulations on that torpedo hoo!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

What line test and rod n reel setup did you catch the wahoo on??


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy Wahoo!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW! Thats a lot of 'hoo! Congrats on that monster. I don't think anyone would have disputed that weight.


----------



## Stud Muffin (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow!!! that is an incredible fish.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Delynn, that photo of you holding up the beast on the bow is awesome. Catch of a lifetime!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

We got her on a penn 750 with 30lb line. I wish I could say it was all skill but that is a fat lie. Its all luck fellows. God just said it was my day. I'm very blessed. I must be lucky cause I dang sure aint good.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

great way to kick off the summer! :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

My, my, my... so jealous. I'm guessing it was that same little rig that got the 7 1/2 shark to the boat on Wednesday, right? Fun stuff.

Edit: well, maybe not.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ill say close to 40# on the big Snapper. 

Hell of a trip there. It seems those big Hoo are pretty plentiful out there right now. Congrats!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!!!!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

You are becoming the WAHOO King!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

That last pic is the best. What a rack of quality fish. Awesome job!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

You are the man, congrats on another great trip! You could have said that fish weighed 130 and I would not have questioned it, that thing is a stud!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok guys heres the deal. I have told a lie. The line was 40 lb test. Sorry honest mistake. Its an old penn 750 with a cheap Newport rod that I got out of the shed and cleaned the dust off, greased, and put new line on for the wife. I take a 706 most days but the wife and just about everyone else on the boat hates my 706. I grow up with the manuel thing so its easy for me. Still a lot of luck involved to get her with that setup.

Thank you for all the nice comments. I really do appreciate them. Another big Thank You goes out to Daybreak Marinia for all their help. Anyone that does not know Jake, Mark, and Mike. Make it a point to go by there and introduce yourself. A + bunch of people. Generous with their vast fishing knowledge and first class southern hospitality.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome hoo delynn!!!!!!!!!!!!great catch on any tackle but extra special on that lite of gear. good job!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

You definitely have a horseshoe somewhere! Hell of a fish and a good story.


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

What a fish!!!!!!
Captain Delynn, thanks for sharing a few of your trips this year. I predict
someone will soon figure out your THE REAL DEAL and hire you full time as their exclusive guide.


----------



## Bradfooshee (Mar 9, 2012)

Capt. Delynn, thank you so much for the trip of a lifetime...I'm headed home to start dumping the corn. Looking foward to seeing you and Connie Jo in the fall. I just hope this KY boy can put you on em...


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Captain Rog' said:


> What a fish!!!!!!
> Captain Delynn, thanks for sharing a few of your trips this year. I predict
> someone will soon figure out your THE REAL DEAL and hire you full time as their exclusive guide.


 I hope not. We're trying to figure out when to book another trip right now.

We probably would've traded all our fish for a hooter half that size, but it just didn't happen Wednesday. Regardless, Cpt Delynn is definitely a great guy to fish with and can put you on a pile of them as a bonus.

We hooked a wahoo about a month ago which pulled the hook after one jump, so maybe we're a little wahoo crazy. I still need another night of sleep to recover from Wednesday's trip, so I'm all smiles still.


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like you had a great couple of days Capt. That's one helluva fish!

D


----------



## Irwin (May 19, 2012)

Captain, thanks for the great trip, I had a blast. I hope you guys have a great summer on the water. I'll be watching watching the forum for you to top that Wahoo. Just make sure Connie Jo gets the next fish on that rod.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Dadburn Delynn, you having a really good spring this year! Congrats on big wally there!!!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats the way to killem Delynn! Good job as always!


----------



## Bert (Apr 13, 2012)

Holy Cow, thats a big wahoo!!!

Nice job!!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great catch! Luck has nothing to do with those numbers!


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow! All I can say!


----------



## Christo' (May 19, 2012)

Apparently, you boys have tapped into some kind of fishing karma main artery. I think your hunting trip is going to be epic. I'd bet on it.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats on a fine fish


----------



## sykomommie (Aug 9, 2011)

Awsome, Awsome, Awsome. I hope you are wrong on you thoughts about the vented snappers not making. I plan on catch that one in your picture tomorrow. I hope.


----------

